# Does anyone know what happened at gillesville,ga



## 1222DANO (Aug 11, 2010)

How did it go down at gillesville? Who won they had a fri-sat nite hunt just wondering who won the hunt?


----------



## tatercreek (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## rooster fish (Aug 12, 2010)

*hunt*

if i was to bet there were alot of lying and cheating going on.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 13, 2010)

Yea, Look at the thread by Yauncy Boy, now thats good news from Gillsville!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 14, 2010)

rooster fish said:


> if i was to bet there were alot of lying and cheating going on.


 

i finally heard what happened daggumit whats wrong with people?


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Dano----got me interested now?? What happened????


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 14, 2010)

Me too...


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheating is what I hear and nearly fighting..Would have been a intresting hunt


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 15, 2010)

Thats what i heard was a friday nite cast didn't do no good then showed back up saturday to find out someone had changed a score on a scorecard showing they had scored a coon and won the registered cast finishing theirs to nitech. Then the  other cast members showed up sat nite and find out that this cast member had won the nite before and then they nearly get into a fight and a huge arguement. It sounds like a bad deal.


----------



## rooster fish (Aug 15, 2010)

*cheats*

typical gillsville hunt.  half of the dogs up there have false titles if you know what i mean.


----------



## cooner (Aug 15, 2010)

who ever changed the score card should be barred from ukc. its just that simple


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 15, 2010)

(((((( TYPICAL )))))) But i don't understand why someone ain't barred. You Know them rules are pretty simple and straight forward. I guess sometimes it depends on who you are.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 16, 2010)

I can assure you it doent matter who you are..The one accused was written up and it was turned in to UKC. Hey rooster, How is this a reflection of the club? It was handled by the club straight by the book as it has always been..If you knew of any false titled dogs you should have done your part and written it up and reported it..I have hunted out of this club for nearly 7 years and I have never had any problems with the club..if I had a problem with something that happened on a cast i never had any problem with the club backing me up acording to the rules...In my opinion the conflicts that go on at a lot of these clubs are due to people tucking their tail and crying because they got cheated  and not doing nothing to stop it..


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 16, 2010)

I also think the ones that wrote the boy up should have been written up for the way they handled it..( using foul language and yelling)...I can tell you if it was up to me both parties would be barred..Its a shame to see grown men act like 2yo kids fighting over a candy bar


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 16, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> I can assure you it doent matter who you are..The one accused was written up and it was turned in to UKC. Hey rooster, How is this a reflection of the club? It was handled by the club straight by the book as it has always been..If you knew of any false titled dogs you should have done your part and written it up and reported it..I have hunted out of this club for nearly 7 years and I have never had any problems with the club..if I had a problem with something that happened on a cast i never had any problem with the club backing me up acording to the rules...In my opinion the conflicts that go on at a lot of these clubs are due to people tucking their tail and crying because they got cheated  and not doing nothing to stop it..



I couldnt agree more...So tired of hearing how someone got cheated or screwed when in all actuality they honestly got beat or did not know the rules...cheaters can only do what someones else allows them to...if you know of false titled dogs made up scorecards etc. let someone know about it or dont bring it up later on down the road...


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know how it went down just curious as to what comes of it. I know we all do need to stand up against this kind of thing and punish to the full extent fines,barred, or whatever else can be done. Its not fair to no one even if you wasn't on the cast. My pencil hasn't never got me a win never even thought about trying just doesn't mean that much to me. I don't want the club to get bad publicity i don't know of any misconduct against the club so i can't say either way. Hopefully some good will come out of it.
Who won the hunt? Everyone always hears the bad before the good this is a prime example.


----------



## NEGA (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy to see the club dealing with it and going about it by following the proper procedures. I hope you bar him from the club if UKC doesn't do it for you.


----------



## rooster fish (Aug 16, 2010)

*hunt*

it's a shame that grown men act like 2 year olds over a trophy or a couple hundred bucks.  from what i hear ole tree blazin has pulled a couple tricks.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 16, 2010)

rooster fish said:


> it's a shame that grown men act like 2 year olds over a trophy or a couple hundred bucks.  from what i hear ole tree blazin has pulled a couple tricks.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 16, 2010)

I hear ya..haha I have been winning a lot but I'll leave all  trick pulling to ole Shock!


----------



## rooster fish (Aug 16, 2010)

*hunt*

sorry you have not been fortunate enough to draw out with me.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 16, 2010)

I hear ya.. but your gonna have to get out from behind that computer and actually come to a hunt! The proof os in the pudding!


----------



## Neil Wingo (Aug 17, 2010)

Tree Blazin is right, the club handled this situation the way it should be handled. Also Tree Blazin get ready for the false accusations because when you start winning people get jealous!


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 17, 2010)

It's ok neil..I'm not worried to much I've hunted with everybody who has posted on this topic but the one doin all the runnin of the mouth...We all know the truth!


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 17, 2010)

Come on now it isn't right to make accusations about someone i've hunted with millwood and he's a good guy its been some of the better casts i've been drawn out with maybe i'm missing something you two have against each other i don't know. I know what glaze said is the truth someone can only cheat as much as you let them this means first figure out exactly what their doing and the question it with the club and if the club you think show favortism then file a formal complaint. I've done my share of arguing i'm sure most of you have heard of alot of it here lately most of these guys know i'll stand with what i think is right till the end even if i'm wrong cause we all aint always right and i'll admit i've been wrong before but that doesn't mean i cheated someone.


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Aug 20, 2010)

the best dog dont win  every hunt but any dog can be beat ive won  a lot this year and ive lost some but you need to be a man about it  the ones that  try to cheat are the ones that dont have  a  hound that can win to start with most of the time the ones that make me mad are the ones that try to cheat kids


----------



## 1222DANO (Aug 25, 2010)

*mudslinger* said:


> the best dog dont win every hunt but any dog can be beat ive won a lot this year and ive lost some but you need to be a man about it the ones that try to cheat are the ones that dont have a hound that can win to start with most of the time the ones that make me mad are the ones that try to cheat kids


 

thats sure is one good looking houng in your avatar. Competition hunting is way overrated anyways its fun sometimes but most of the time its not its cheating or fighting. I think if its not gotten under control someones gonna get hurt.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 26, 2010)

Who was it that wrote the card up anyway?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2010)

All ya'll need to come to our hunt Friday night..If you have any trouble with anything..Just let some of us know..We will put a end to it! Get rid of the bad seeds!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 31, 2010)

1222DANO said:


> thats sure is one good looking houng in your avatar. Competition hunting is way overrated anyways its fun sometimes but most of the time its not its cheating or fighting. I think if its not gotten under control someones gonna get hurt.



Thats the main reason i dont comp hunt.Comp coon hunters are about as bad as tournament bass fisherman...


----------



## Melvin4730 (Aug 31, 2010)

You guys need to get a good squirrel dog and start comp hunting in the comp squirrel hunts. It's a lot of fun to watch the dogs work and its a lot less cut-throat. I'm sure there's some cheating and arguing that goes on at the squirrel comp hunts, but I've never witnessed it.


----------



## evan ashley (Sep 1, 2010)

what they need to do is get a dog that tree's coons and not trees and there would be less argueing.


----------



## 1222DANO (Sep 1, 2010)

evan ashley said:


> what they need to do is get a dog that tree's coons and not trees and there would be less argueing.


 

i'm gonna say this i'm not knocking no one. But evans right there needs to be a three out rule if we walk to three trees without coons someone goes home. Pkc is fun but theres just to much slick treeing going on. Who's going to the $100 akc hunt in october in bowman i'm not sure if i want to be there or not also theres a pkc hunt in homer thursday night i think i might hit it don't know i've gotten pretty lazy here lately.


----------



## coggins (Sep 1, 2010)

evan ashley said:


> what they need to do is get a dog that tree's coons and not trees and there would be less argueing.



Dang too much truth may hurt some feelings here!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2010)

1222DANO said:


> i'm gonna say this i'm not knocking no one. But evans right there needs to be a three out rule if we walk to three trees without coons someone goes home. Pkc is fun but theres just to much slick treeing going on. Who's going to the $100 akc hunt in october in bowman i'm not sure if i want to be there or not also theres a pkc hunt in homer thursday night i think i might hit it don't know i've gotten pretty lazy here lately.


These PKC dogs could not get away with winning like that if just one dog on a cast willl get somewhere and get a coon treed..You know what..It hardly ever happens..Most folks dont hunt the caliber of dog it takes to do it but think they do and most can not afford one..Besides this thread was about a ukc  AND if you wanna ride to our club just to hunt..We have a buddy hunt thur night if your not to tired  10 dollar entry..I really doubt any blues will show up..So we want have to worry about getting beat up on by the blue dog mafia or anything


----------



## Neil Wingo (Sep 1, 2010)

Why do people keep beating a dead horse? Winners are gonna be winners, loosers are gonna be loosers and cheaters are gonna be cheaters! Just let it be. They're is good and bad in all registries. Instead of people crying on the message board why don't you go to your local club and try to make it better instead of getting on here making it worse.


----------



## evan ashley (Sep 1, 2010)

1222DANO said:


> i'm gonna say this i'm not knocking no one. But evans right there needs to be a three out rule if we walk to three trees without coons someone goes home. Pkc is fun but theres just to much slick treeing going on. Who's going to the $100 akc hunt in october in bowman i'm not sure if i want to be there or not also theres a pkc hunt in homer thursday night i think i might hit it don't know i've gotten pretty lazy here lately.



i agree if i walk to three tree's in a row and don't see a coon i'm going to do some training. but when you have dogs making 7 or 8 trees in these hunts it's ridiciouls. and it has nothing to do with pkc or ukc. because there has been more coons seen in trees that weren't there in ukc then in pkc. but everyone has there own taste in dogs.


----------



## 1222DANO (Sep 1, 2010)

Probaly right really we hunt against the same dogs most of the time in all the kc's but i do know some folks that keep a summertime pkc dog just for that reason. I've got to stop worrying about it and just go hunting this internet is like cnn news to much and your mad  at the whole world.


----------



## Ross Jackson (Sep 2, 2010)

*?????*

It's funny how some "ALWAYS" get cheated !! I am currently barred from ukc for CHEATING and I will be the first to say I DESERVED IT !  That was years ago and I learned my lesson. But I still get labeled as a cheating crook...... To all that hide behind fake names and wouldn't know a coondog if bit'em,..... RULEBOOKS ARE COMPLIMENTRY FROM ALL YOUR  KC's !!! TRY READING ONE !


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 2, 2010)

Ross Jackson said:


> It's funny how some "ALWAYS" get cheated !! I am currently barred from ukc for CHEATING and I will be the first to say I DESERVED IT !  That was years ago and I learned my lesson. But I still get labeled as a cheating crook...... To all that hide behind fake names and wouldn't know a coondog if bit'em,..... RULEBOOKS ARE COMPLIMENTRY FROM ALL YOUR  KC's !!! TRY READING ONE !



If you dont mind me asking what happened and when?Are you barred for life or do they do it in years?


----------



## 1222DANO (Sep 2, 2010)

ross jackson said:


> it's funny how some "always" get cheated !! I am currently barred from ukc for cheating and i will be the first to say i deserved it ! That was years ago and i learned my lesson. But i still get labeled as a cheating crook...... To all that hide behind fake names and wouldn't know a coondog if bit'em,..... Rulebooks are complimentry from all your kc's !!! Try reading one !


 

man i don't know what you done but seems like you have really learned your lesson and it takes a man to admit he done some wrong. Sounds like you growed into a really good person. I hope that you get reinstated and try and help clean some of the riff raft out of these clubs. Its time to stop the **** And show people how gentle men should act it shouldn't matter if a 5 year old is on your cast he should have just as good a chance as a veteran. I need to take my own advice and try to show by example.


----------



## King Fish 74 (Sep 2, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> These PKC dogs could not get away with winning like that if just one dog on a cast willl get somewhere and get a coon treed..You know what..It hardly ever happens..Most folks dont hunt the caliber of dog it takes to do it but think they do and most can not afford one..Besides this thread was about a ukc  AND if you wanna ride to our club just to hunt..We have a buddy hunt thur night if your not to tired  10 dollar entry..I really doubt any blues will show up..So we want have to worry about getting beat up on by the blue dog mafia or anything


 You know the funny thing about most people that claim to have a "coon dog" is when you walk in to those "slick trees" their dogs are the one standing at the tree looking stupid and run just outside your light when you get there....most of those..so called coon dogs couldnt tree a wild coon if you walked them across it.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Sep 3, 2010)

Melvin4730 said:


> You guys need to get a good squirrel dog and start comp hunting in the comp squirrel hunts. It's a lot of fun to watch the dogs work and its a lot less cut-throat. I'm sure there's some cheating and arguing that goes on at the squirrel comp hunts, but I've never witnessed it.


 I have hunted in alot of coon and squirrle dog compition hunts one is just as cut throat as the other the only differance is you may catch a man cheating in the day time quicker than at night.Compition hunting is the reason their are so many sorry slick treein peace of crap dogs in this world today.People breed for champions not good honest tree dogs.You dont have to worry about me buttin heads with the crooks i had a belly full along time ago.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Sep 3, 2010)

GACOONDOG said:


> I have hunted in alot of coon and squirrle dog compition hunts one is just as cut throat as the other the only differance is you may catch a man cheating in the day time quicker than at night.Compition hunting is the reason their are so many sorry slick treein peace of crap dogs in this world today.People breed for champions not good honest tree dogs.You dont have to worry about me buttin heads with the crooks i had a belly full along time ago.



Sounds like you have been to a lot more comp hunts than I have. But, that hasn't been my experience with the squirrel hunts.


----------



## SCOTTJ (Sep 7, 2010)

I can say one thing gillsville club. If i start back  gillsville will i will hunt . That is where all my people are . I will be back one day.


----------

